# Sweet Pickled Green Tomatoes



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

After picking about 15 gallons of green tomatoes from our vines before the freeze we had several weeks ago we found them ripening faster than we could eat them. I decided to try pickling the green and blushing ones in an attempt to save them from going into the compost pile, glad I did.

I tried two ways, Sweet and Hot Garlic Dills, the Sweet was my favorite but the DD's liked the Dills. 

Both recipes are for quart jars.


Sweet Pickled Green Tomatoes

Green Tomatoes Cut into Bite Sized Pieces
1/2 Medium Onion - Sliced
1 Large Clove Garlic - Sliced
1 Jalapeno Pepper - Sliced
8 Rounded Tablespoons Sugar
2 Level Tablespoon Salt
1 Tablespoon Pickling Spice
1 Tablespoon Dill
1 Tablespoon Mustard Seeds
1 Tablespoon Celery Seeds
1/4 Tablespoon Ground Ginger
1/4 Tablespoon Cinnamon
Water
Vinegar


Put all ingredients except tomatoes and onion in the bottom of a
quart jar then pack the green tomatoes tightly into the jar topped
with the sliced onion.

Pour boiling 2:1 vinegar/water mix on top, completely filling the
jar to the rim(0 headspace) and put the jar lid on tightly.

Shake the jar to make sure all air bubbles come to the top, all 
the sugar/salt is dissolved and the ingredients are mixed.

----------

Hot Garlic Dill Pickled Green Tomatoes

Green Tomatoes Cut into Bite Sized Pieces
1/2 Medium Onion - Sliced
1 Large Clove Garlic - Sliced
1 Jalapeno Pepper - Sliced
2 Level Tablespoon Salt
1 Tablespoon Pickling Spice
1 Tablespoon Dill
1/4 Tablespoon Ground Ginger
1/4 Tablespoon Cinnamon
Water
Vinegar


Put all ingredients except tomatoes and onion in the bottom of a
quart jar then pack the green tomatoes tightly into the jar topped
with the sliced onion.

Pour boiling 2:1 vinegar/water mix on top, completely filling the
jar to the rim(0 headspace) and put the jar lid on tightly.

Shake the jar to make sure all air bubbles come to the top and the 
ingredients are dissolved and mixed.

----------

Make sure the ingredients are at least room temp to slightly warm
when packing them into the jars, it will help with the seal.


Both recipes are pretty much the same with the exception of the
sugar and you can adjust the ingredients to suit your individual tastes.


----------

